# Calls from 866-928-0183



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Been getting calls about once a day at home, while I'm at work, from 866-928-0183. When I call it back it says it's Direct TV and everyone is assisting other callers. I can never get to a live person or leave a message. Anyone know what they might be calling about? I'm hoping it's outbound sales calling for a Sunday Ticket deal but I haven't been home yet to answer the phone. Just wanted to check to see if anyone received this call and was offered anything.

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Search is your friend..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137869


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Search is your friend..
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137869


 I don't this number listed in that thread. Unless my search tools are really failing today.....:hurah:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The phone number may not be in the thread but that's who is calling you and why.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

So it is the Sunday Ticket deal then? Sweet! Hope I'm here the next time they call.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1832010#post1832010


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It could be any deal.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Haven't gotten a call back yet this week. Anyone else get any calls from this number in the last few days?


----------

